# Air Bag suspension in winter?



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone know how air suspension handles harsh minnesota winters?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air Bag suspension in winter? (SPM_GTI)*

Do you have big trucks there?


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Air Bag suspension in winter? ([email protected])*

point taken.


----------



## sam Sneed (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Air Bag suspension in winter? (SPM_GTI)*

I always wondered about this too. 
It seems like the road salt would do quite the damage to the rubber.


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Air Bag suspension in winter? (sam Sneed)*

i worry about the rubber cracking then blowing up on me on the highway on a -30 degree day.
this happen to anyone?


----------



## dubbinjeastin (Sep 16, 2007)

I've talked to guys and they claim there aren't any problems. think about a big-rig. They all have bags on them and you know as well as i, that they are putting on a lot more miles than we are.


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

i drove my bagged hatch through last years winter here in ohio, the worst part is the check valve in the viair leader hose kept sticking so i would have to warm it with a lighter for a second, i also when and got air brake conditioner, its a alcohol additive that truckers use to keep airlines from freezing. after that i was fine.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

air brake conditioner, its a alcohol additive that truckers use to keep airlines from freezing.

where did you get it from and whats the name of it?


----------



## stodd16 (Sep 28, 2008)

its called air brake antifreeze you can get it at your local truck stop


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

yeah you can get it at most truck stops. air brake antifreeze is another term. you put about a shot glass in your tank and good for winter.


----------

